# What is "incabloc"...



## Denslen

What is incabloc, and do all Fortis watches have them? Are they common in most all automatic watches?
I searched around on google, appears to be some sort of internal system to protect the movement from shock-it sort and rubber/synthetic inner, sort of like a g-shock, or is it more intricate with springs and stuff?
thanks inadvance
cheers
Derek


----------



## cuckoo4watches

here you go, copied from Wikipedia

_The *Incabloc shock protection system* is used in mechanical __watches__, to protect the critical alignment of components in the event of an unexpected physical __shock__, such as being dropped onto a carpeted floor._
_The pivots and jewels of the balance are fragile in comparison to the mass they need to support, and without shock protection are the most likely part of the watch to be damaged under impact._
_The Incabloc system uses a specially shaped spring to allow the delicate jewels and pivots to shift in their settings under impact until a stronger shoulder of the staff contacts the strong metal endpiece. When the impact is over, the springs guide the parts back to their original positions._

I am not sure if all Fortis' have the Incabloc but the ones that use the ETA 2824, 2836 and 2893 do. I can't be sure about the Valjoux 7750 chrono mvmt???

hope that helps.


----------



## cnmark

cuckoo4watches said:


> here you go, copied from Wikipedia
> 
> _The *Incabloc shock protection system* is used in mechanical __watches__, to protect the critical alignment of components in the event of an unexpected physical __shock__, such as being dropped onto a carpeted floor._
> _The pivots and jewels of the balance are fragile in comparison to the mass they need to support, and without shock protection are the most likely part of the watch to be damaged under impact._
> _The Incabloc system uses a specially shaped spring to allow the delicate jewels and pivots to shift in their settings under impact until a stronger shoulder of the staff contacts the strong metal endpiece. When the impact is over, the springs guide the parts back to their original positions._
> 
> I am not sure if all Fortis' have the Incabloc but the ones that use the ETA 2824, 2836 and 2893 do. I can't be sure about the Valjoux 7750 chrono mvmt???
> 
> hope that helps.


As Fortis since some years generally uses ETA's "top" grade movements (or "chronometer" for the COSC certified watches), an Incabloc shock absorber will be in any new Fortis watch.

The Incabloc shock absorber is standard in ETA's "top" and "chronometer" grade movements. The lower "standard" and "elaboré" grade movements do have an Etachocs shock absorber.


----------



## Denslen

So what would a Pilot Professional have in it, just out of curiousity?
cheers
Derek


----------



## cuckoo4watches

if you have the 40mm Pilot Pro, it should have the ETA 2836-2 in it.


----------



## Denslen

So it depends on the type movement in the watch, not the grade of that movement?
thanks
Derek


----------



## cnmark

Denslen said:


> So it depends on the type movement in the watch, not the grade of that movement?
> thanks
> Derek


To elaborate Steve's answer...

What it generally depends on is (ETA movements):
1. Type of movement
2. Movement grade within the type

For the Pilot Pro:
1. Movement type: The Fortis non-chrongraph Day/Date watches are all powered by the ETA 2836-2 movement. This movement comes in 4 grades from ETA.

2. Movement grade: Fortis uses only ETA top grade (apart from the few chronometers).

So: You have a top grade 2836-2 in the Pilot Pro and thus an Incabloc shock absorber.


----------



## whifferdill

cnmark said:


> To elaborate Steve's answer...
> 
> What it generally depends on is (ETA movements):
> 1. Type of movement
> 2. Movement grade within the type
> 
> For the Pilot Pro:
> 1. Movement type: The Fortis non-chrongraph Day/Date watches are all powered by the ETA 2836-2 movement. This movement comes in 4 grades from ETA.
> 
> 2. Movement grade: Fortis uses only ETA top grade (apart from the few chronometers).
> 
> So: You have a top grade 2836-2 in the Pilot Pro and thus an Incabloc shock absorber.


As far as I know - the movement in my Fortis Pilot Pro Day / Date is an ETA 2824 - 2, rather than the 2836 you mention. I purchased it in 2002 so perhaps they've switched movements since then? It's certainly proven itself very shock resistant whatever it is, over six years of hard wear.


----------



## cnmark

whifferdill said:


> As far as I know - the movement in my Fortis Pilot Pro Day / Date is an ETA 2824 - 2, rather than the 2836 you mention. I purchased it in 2002 so perhaps they've switched movements since then? It's certainly proven itself very shock resistant whatever it is, over six years of hard wear.


In the Pilot Pro it's always been the 2836-2.

If it's day/date then it's a 2836-2. Just because the 2824-2 is a "date only" movement.

Fortis has the movement info given wrong on some catalog/web pages.:-(


----------



## joebro391

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

I just bought this... nikko automatic 25 jewels incabloc watch, does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## dumberdrummer

Wow! And all along I thought it was Legos for ancient Peruvians. Go figure...you learn something new everyday!



cuckoo4watches said:


> here you go, copied from Wikipedia
> 
> _The *Incabloc shock protection system* is used in mechanical __watches__, to protect the critical alignment of components in the event of an unexpected physical __shock__, such as being dropped onto a carpeted floor._
> _The pivots and jewels of the balance are fragile in comparison to the mass they need to support, and without shock protection are the most likely part of the watch to be damaged under impact._
> _The Incabloc system uses a specially shaped spring to allow the delicate jewels and pivots to shift in their settings under impact until a stronger shoulder of the staff contacts the strong metal endpiece. When the impact is over, the springs guide the parts back to their original positions._
> 
> I am not sure if all Fortis' have the Incabloc but the ones that use the ETA 2824, 2836 and 2893 do. I can't be sure about the Valjoux 7750 chrono mvmt???
> 
> hope that helps.


----------

